# My Elvira........finally



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi guys/gals finally got Elvira finished,I bought this the day it came out,and started her about 10-12 days later(postage time from Cult tv to me)only able to work about 20 mins before my knee/leg irritation forces me to give up and I have to walk about a bit,I have used enamels mainly,all hand painted except for the couch which was airbrushed and an oil wash of burnt umber for the wood and airbrushed Tamiya Smoke over the pre-shaded legs to ive the impression of tights/stockings,
hope it meets up to your standards,
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

Nice work on your Elvira!
Your attention to detail is awesome. The wood parts on the couch look so real as does the shading on her neck and sternum areas,,,,nice job! The stockings are cool also, I've never seen a better painted kneecap:thumbsup:

cujo.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, good job. That is 1 sexy woman!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What a great paint job. The toning really sets the mode for her. Even the wax off the candles looks like real wax.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys,if they get my meds sorted I might get back to finishing at least one model a month instead of a year...lol,I have so many half finished/started kits,hopefully the big Polar lights Godzilla next as its just highlights to the beast to finish and then I can catch up with Sinbad and Golden Girl,
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great job there Gordon, one of the best renditions I've seen of this kit....hope you can get your health sorted soon so we can see more quality work.:thumbsup:


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Awesome!!*

Man that is a very good job!! I just started on mine today.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Oom Poppa Omm Poppa Omm Poppa Mow Mow! 

Nice job Gordon!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Gordon.......that looks great! Nice shading and tones all round. 

Question....is the white behind her head to represent a collar, or did you miss part of the hair painted black? I am unfamiliar with the kit, and was just curious.

I really like the details you did. I.E. - hands, pet, wood, etc..... Simply superb.

Thanks for posting and sharing.....Elvira LIVES!

Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave:


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Nice !


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Scorpitat said:


> Gordon.......that looks great! Nice shading and tones all round.
> 
> Question....is the white behind her head to represent a collar, or did you miss part of the hair painted black? I am unfamiliar with the kit, and was just curious.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out:thumbsup:I must have missed that when painting the hair before attaching it to the head,probably didnt think anyone would notice,
cheers,Gordon:wave:
thought I would get a brush and some black out......not getting a brush in there,it will have to stay as is,its not noticable.....how did you see that?
cheers,Gordon


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks great, good job


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job Gordon, kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

You know Gordon, if you did decide to paint that area behind her head black you might dob on some liquid masking film over her neck first. That way if the brush slips you won't ruin your wonderful fleshtones.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Great idea Trek.........that would save that wonderful paintjob from a "blackout" brush with death.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks guys for the input on my Elvira's cream bits:I'm tempted not to touch her as under normal circumstance she wont have anybody scrutinies her as closely as I would expect from fellow modelers and its really not that noticeable,my wife(best critic I have)is happy that our normal circle of friends wont notice it(they dont notice me most of the time:jest and to be honest while my knees/legs are the way they are I dont have the confidence to tackle it at the moment even with a rock steady hand I have come to realize that the pain can peak when you least expect and with my luck..........
but keep the praise coming coming there is still plenty of room left for my head to swell a bit more:lol:
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## Timescape (Feb 2, 2010)

Gord, 

Looks good. :thumbsup: I have found that pictures, especially digital pics, pick out flaws that the naked eye does not. 

I have the kit but have not yet started it but will try and remember this area when I do get around to assembly. In the meantime, I will need to pre-paint the hair pieces on Black Widow before attaching them as Moebius has done the same thing with her, ie separate hair pieces. 

Bill


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent work!


----------

